# Slingshot-In-The-Hat



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

On the bowbuilding sites i frequent we usually do a bow trade or a knife trade every few months or so. Basically, whoever wants to sign up just send me a personal message with your shipping address and if you are left or right handed. After a few days i will take all the names and randomly assign each person to another person and send the results via personal message. It is then the responsibility of each individual to make and send a slingshot to the person who you drew. Just a fun way to get to know people and have a slingshot that someone else has made. You can make whatever you want, bent wire, boardcut, natural, etc.

I think since everyone has different draw lengths and shooting styles as well as band preferances, slingshots can be sent without bands, how does that sound?

What do you think? if you want to participate PM me your shipping address and left or right handed.

BTW this is meant to be a fun thing, on the bow building forum mentioned above a lot of newbies don't participate because they think they aren't good enough. don't worry about that, If you can use a saw and a knife throw your name in the hat, we can't all make slingshots like Bill Hays, Smitty, Joerg and others, but were here to have fun right?


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Or do you think we should include bands?


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

sign me up!
I will put bands on mine.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Sounds great bunnybuster, after thinking about it more, i think putting bands on is a better way, that way the recipient can shoot it right out of the box! one of the best part of these is the suprise to see what you got when the postman delivers your box.

*But in order to make it work you need to send me a personal message with your shipping address and if you are right or left handed so i can pass it on to whoever draws your name.*


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Gopher, I will sign up, but you need to be more specific about handedness. For instance, I am right handed, but hold the slingshot in my right hand. Instead of in my left the way most right-handers do.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

The Gopher said:


> Or do you think we should include bands?


I will include bands. Great idea!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Good point Dayhiker.

when sending your personal message to tell me your in, *instead of telling me if you are right or left handed, tell me what hand you hold the slingshot in when shooting.*


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I would sign up but my slingshots are not up to par with others.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

That doesn't matter recurve, this is to have fun, if you give it your best shot that's all that can be asked. It's not as though everyone is going to get a "snow tiger", although we probably all wish we would









you should sign up, the more the better.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> I would sign up but my slingshots are not up to par with others.


Neither are mine. Maybe we'll get each other. LOL!

I view this as a possible chance to examine and shoot a better slingshot than I can make. And remember that any Master who participates is well aware that he may not get as good as he gives. Heck, you may not get as good as you give.


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Sign me up too i'm liking the sound of this secret santa come early


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

i have finished a slingshot i called ol' ristic a while ago. ill throw that in with some gum rubber i got a while ago


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> I would sign up but my slingshots are not up to par with others.


Hey, I'd love to get that grippy thing you made a while ago. Come on, Ray, I love to get slingshots others make.


----------



## brockfnsamson (Aug 25, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Gopher, I will sign up, but you need to be more specific about handedness. For instance, I am right handed, but hold the slingshot in my right hand. Instead of in my left the way most right-handers do.


Off subject: I am the same way, I often wonder how many of us there are that shoot this way. I was wondering which of your eyes is dominate, my left is.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> I would sign up but my slingshots are not up to par with others.


Hey, I'd love to get that grippy thing you made a while ago. Come on, Ray, I love to get slingshots others make.
[/quote]

Cool. I have actually planned on making a bunch of those. Let me see if I can get access to a saw. I do not have the time to cut these myself. Maybe one for this.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> I would sign up but my slingshots are not up to par with others.


 This sounds good to me, I'm up for it. Nothing wrong with your slingshots I would be happy to have one.
Martin.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm in too !


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Count me in!! I am ambidextrous, so i will shoot whatever lands in my mailbox. Great idea!! Hope it takes off.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Alright guys were getting a few people signed up now, this should be fun. I'll let it go a few more days before we draw names.

Here is who has signed up AND have given me their shipping address and what hand they hold the slingshot with:
Bunnybuster
Dayhiker
Henry in Panama
Lucifer93
USA Slingshot

Here are the folks who have said they are in but still need to PM me with address and what hand they hold SS in:
Martin
Smitty
Flippinout


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

I want to be in too ,but I live in Uk is it a problem?


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

not a problem brooklyn, send me a PM with the needed info and yoru in!


----------



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm reluctant to get in, as I'm sure mine will be the worst of all, but I'm in.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Alright guys, i just sent out all the messages to those who are participating. I covered the next steps in the message so i don't need to rehash them here.

you may want to take a picture of the slingshot you make before you send it out (but don't post it), just in case the recipient can't post a picture for whatever reason we have a backup.

Also remember that we decided to make it a finished slingshot, that is, bands installed.

Most importantly, have fun!

I'll start a new thread for the results of this trade once we get closer to the deadline.

Thanks to all who are participating!


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

I will get straight to making a nice new slingshot tomorrow, i can't wait to see what i get in return i'm all excited =P


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Yeah, i'm excited too.

BTW, i said that november 8th was the date that i'd like to see everyone ship there slingshot's by, but if you are done early, by all means you can ship it. Just wante dto make sure that is clear.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm putting no stain on mine, I'm guna try 6 coats of poly though. Hopefuly it's nice


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Who has me? I want to know what amazing slingshot I'm getting


----------



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

USASlingshot said:


> Who has me? I want to know what amazing slingshot I'm getting










You're not in luck. It is me who is making yours. I _do_ have a couple of interesting ideas, though the execution may be signifigantly sub-par.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Yay







make it as best u can, I'm sure I'll love it


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

If this is done again down the road I may participate.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

I started making it yesterday, it should be ready to post middle of the week. 
I can't wait to see what I get in return.
Martin


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

mine is 90% done, hope to get it sent out this week.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I regret to say that something has come up in my job. I have to attend a conference and some classes and I will not be able to find time to participate. Sorry Smitty.
Gopher, you may be able to team someone else with Smitty? I will pm him to let him know.


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

ah i missed this somehow or i woulda got in on it!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Dayhiker, but thanks for letting me know. 



Gib, I sent you a PM if you still want in. 



I also got a PM from Frodo but since Gib's post was earlier than Frodo's I thought it only fair to offer this opening to Gib. 



No worries to Frodo or anyone else who wanted in, hopefully there will be more of these to come!


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

The Gopher said:


> Sorry to hear that Dayhiker, but thanks for letting me know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes that's fair! Next time i will be in..


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

i just sent mine out today at lunch...look for it in the mail Flippin'


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Once you get your slingshot, post pics in the new thread i started just for that purpose.


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

i am up for this please let me know what to do!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Sorry Fish, this one is pretty much done, but i think there has been enough interest to say that there may well be another one in the future.


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

If gopher don't want to i will start a new Slingshot-in-the-hat in a few weeks (2 or so).

Friedrich


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Hi Frodo,
i'll be up for it again mate i think it's a great idea. I will PM you my details so sign me up please


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks Frodo, it was my hope that this would catch on.

One word of caution from experience with bow building trades is that if you do too many of them to close together folks tens to get burned out. having said that, a slingshot is a lot easier to make than a bow so that effect might be less.

Also I would suggest that we start a new thread for each trade and number them sequentially so that people don't get confused as to what trade they are talking about. For example this first one could be called SITH #1 and the next one (no matter who starts it) will have a new thread and be called SITH #2. just my thoughts.

thanks, Dan


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

OK! I will start a new thread in 1 1/2 weeks.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

It's fun I might be in .
I just finished mine for SITH#1 it took me 5 hard working hours to get it done.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

The Gopher said:


> Thanks Frodo, it was my hope that this would catch on.
> 
> One word of caution from experience with bow building trades is that if you do too many of them to close together folks tens to get burned out. having said that, a slingshot is a lot easier to make than a bow so that effect might be less.
> 
> ...


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

bunnybuster said:


> Thanks Frodo, it was my hope that this would catch on.
> 
> One word of caution from experience with bow building trades is that if you do too many of them to close together folks tens to get burned out. having said that, a slingshot is a lot easier to make than a bow so that effect might be less.
> 
> ...


[/quote]
Got it covered...
widowmaker #53 coming your way gopher!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

This is great! I can't believe I missed it! I'm blaming my computer!


----------



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

Well I got the one I'm making for "USA Slingshot" cut out and shaped mostly. Only one small cut on my hand!
I even have the box ready. I could put the bands on it at this point, I s'pose, but I'm going to use the week I have left to try and refine it some.

"edit" I had the wrong guy who I was making the thing for. Sorry.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I agree we cannot do this too often. My recommendation is that we do it quarterly. However I am in for the next one.


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Every 3 month? I think we can do it in a few weeks again, because there where many guys who missed the first SITH.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

I think we should do it as soon as there is enough people up for it.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I'd recommend even rarer than that for now. In the knife world, we were blessed with a huge number of participants so people joined whenever they felt like it. In a small group though, the chances of being paired with the same person again start to grow.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

I can't do it again for a while. Most of my materials are being made into X-caliburs for sale so material is kinda scarce


----------



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

Well, there goes.
It ain't pretty, but it's what I can do with the tools and skills I have.
The only bad part is I forgot to take a picture before sealing it in its box.


----------



## mortoxforce (Oct 30, 2010)

darn missed it


----------



## Itamar J (Aug 7, 2010)

id like to but im a terrible craftsman
maybe in the future when im better


----------

